# ¿Han notado que Dudu ya tiene más de 3000 posts?



## anthodocheio

¡Felicitaciones Dudu!

¡Que nos ayudes siempre con tus respuestas!


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades.

Ant

P.D. Esto ha sido todo un homenaje, no te quejarás.


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Mi besuguillo preferido!!. Bueno, un simple GRACIAS lo engloba todo.

Enhorabuena y no pierdas tu forma de ser tan...tan...tan.

Un abrazote. Glub!

Carol.


----------



## chics

Felicidades, Du.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¿Dudu de nuevo?!, ¡Oh, no, tan pronto! , si me parece que fue ayer lo de los 2000. Bueno, ángel de la gramática , ¡¡¡congratulations!!!, y por otros 1000 bien pronto, ¡eh! *


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades a mi querido extraterrestre DUDU!!! por tus tres mil aportes.
Salud!!!


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES, DUDU!!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO Y RESPETO,*

*Fernita *

*mira*


​


----------



## polli

Dudu: 
Felicitaciones por tus *3000!!!!* y gracias por tus aportes


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Dudu, me complace felicitarte por tus 3000 fantásticos aportes. ¡Que vengan muchos más!*

*Muchos cariños*
*Soledad*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Pues nada, felicidades Dudu. Fantástico.

P.D. Como es patente, no soy un crac del énfasis, pero veo que la competencia arrecia, eh Chics?


----------



## Berenguer

Joe, que escuetos son todos los mensajes...Vamos, para no desentonar que ya me está quedando largo...Eh, felicidades.
Un saludo.


----------



## rosicler

¡Felicitaciones Dudu!
No quiero dejar de felicitarte por tus 3000 posts. Seguramente habrás recibido y brindando ayuda. De esto se trata el foro ¿verdad?
Buena Suerte.


----------



## Eva Maria

Duuuuduuuu!

Eva Maria se fue.... un momento y al volver resulta que has cumplido 3000 años... ejem... posts!

¿Qué haríamos sin tu proverbial naturalidad, esos comentarios tuyos tan sabrosos que desgranas en cada post?

Tienes la humildad de aquél que realmente posee una cultura auténtica! 

I like you! Ich möchte gern deine Freundschaft haben!

Küssen / Besos, 3.000 como años... perdón.... posts cumples!

EM

PS: Me tienes intrigada... ¿No te parecerás a tu avatar? ¿O sí?


----------



## Dudu678

Veo a alguien con 3999....

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Todos son escuetos, es lo que me merezco. Así que punto y final.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Bueno, he entrado de nuevo para aclarar algo. No importa que los mensajes sean breves porque están llenos de afecto y admiración hacia Dudu. Eso es lo importante.  Además, Baltasar Gracián dijo "lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno".

Muchos cariños
Soledad


----------



## Eva Maria

Totalmente de acuerdo con Sole! (Eres demasiado cariñosa!  Dudu lo decía de risa! Vamos, creo!)

Además, mi congrat en particular era uno de mis clásicos rollos nada breves!

Besos a ambos dos!

Eva Maria


----------



## Dudu678

Eva Maria said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Sole! (Eres demasiado cariñosa!  Dudu lo decía de risa! Creo?)


Crees. Y crees bien.


----------



## Silvia10975

Complimenti Dudu!
Felicissima di essermi incrociata con te di recente 
Sicuramente il tuo aiuto sarà prezioso in futuro come lo è stato fino ad adesso!
Silvia


----------



## aceituna

¿Vale usar abreviaturas?

*Felic.*​


----------



## Crescent

Felicitaciones por tus 3000, Dudu. 

Qué cumplas muchos más!


----------



## lamartus

*¡Muchíííííísimas felicidades!*

Gracias por todos y cada uno de tus post. Tus comentarios son enormemente útiles, gracias.​


----------



## Cristina.

Felicidades, tron.


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabuena por tu tercer milenario, Dudu!*​


----------



## heidita

H.G. 

(¡¡A ver quién me gana en corto ahora!!)


----------



## i heart queso

No participo en el concurso del mensaje más corto, perdonadme todos... pero...

Felicidades, Dudu, y muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda que aportas.


----------



## Dudu678

Hacer un agradecimiento largo desmerecería el esfuerzo conjunto en favor de la brevedad.

¡Gracias por las felicitaciones!


----------



## aceituna

Dudu678 said:


> Hacer un agradecimiento largo desmerecería el esfuerzo conjunto en favor de la brevedad.
> 
> ¡Gracias por las felicitaciones!


 
17 palabras.
105 letras.

Dudu, ¿te encuentras bien?


----------



## Dudu678

Jajajaj. ¡Me las vas a pagar todas juntas! ¡Vete haciendo sitio en casa!


----------



## SDLX Master

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Dudu.
Intento cogerte en el sentido español de la palabra, pero vas demasiado deprisa.
¡Felicidades, y nos vemos, mi corrector favorito!

Alexandra


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Dudu, ¿qué tal?*

*Hace poco que aterré a la realidad después de unas vacaciones por las aguas sardas y me estoy poniendo al día con los Congrats...*

*Muchas, muchas gracias por tus aportaciones, simpatía y sabiduría: a ver si la próxima vez que venga a tu ciudad nos vemos. Para que me reconozcas me pondré una camiseta azulgrana , pero luego me la quito y lo compensamos con unos churros...*

*Desde el Poble Sec con mucho cariño *

*Venga, que lo compenso ahora mismo: besitos, besitos y más besitos *​


----------



## Maruja14

Felicidades.

(Tradu taspasaó)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Maruja14 said:


> (Tradu taspasaó)


 

¡Unas pequeñas dosis de humor nunca van mal, Maru ! (y más ahora que mi equipo lo está haciendo tan pésimamente... ¡el quinto, va el quinto! )


----------



## Dudu678

Creo que se refiere a la longitud, no al contenido en sí. ¿No has visto lo poco que se han explayado los demás? 

Os estoy agradecido por el esfuerzo que hacéis.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades Dudu!!! Gracias por todo!


----------



## Maruja14

Dudu678 said:


> Creo que se refiere a la longitud, no al contenido en sí. ¿No has visto lo poco que se han explayado los demás?
> 
> Os estoy agradecido por el esfuerzo que hacéis.


 
Sí, a eso me refiero, Dudu se merece nuestra escuetez.

Del tema de los tipos esos que pegan patadas a los balones, habrá que esperar unos meses. Ya sabes que "el que ríe el último, ríe más tarde"


----------



## RIU

Dudu678 said:


> Creo que se refiere a la longitud, no al contenido en sí. ¿No has visto lo poco que se han explayado los demás?
> 
> Os estoy agradecido por el esfuerzo que hacéis.


 
*Has pillado el colorido?*


----------



## Dudu678

RIU said:


> *Has pillado el colorido?*


¡Por supuesto! 

Soy un poco tonto, pero sólo un poco.


----------

